# 2010 - 4Th Annual Illinois Spring Roll Out Rally



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

It's that time of the year again; the Outback has been safely stowed away at the fairgrounds and all we have left to do is dream about our first camping trip of next year. In keeping with the tradition of the past few years, it time to start talking Spring Roll Out Rally!! I have selected the dates of May 14th - 16th and am leading toward the Starved Rock area again. We had such a blast with all that Starved Rock has to offer in 2007, it's time to head back. Although this time, I am planning on taking a bit different approach. I believe that this time, it would be much easier for everyone to be able to make their own reservation if we stay at a private campground in the area. I am currently awaiting replies to information requests to a couple campgrounds in the area and will let everyone know where to make your reservation. Please post your reply's so I can get a good estimate on how many people will be attending.

Here are a couple of links to Starved Rock State Park --> Starved Rock State Park, Illinois DNR website for Starved Rock State Park

*RESERVATION INFORMATION:*
It's time to start making your reservation for the 2010 Spring Roll Out Rally. The rally will be May 14th - 16th located at Hickory Hollow (web site) in Utica Illinois. Until the middle of March, the office will only be open for reservations on Mondays. Please contact Sandy @ (815) 667-4996 and let her know you are part of the Outbackers.com group for that weekend. Judging by the responses that this thread has received so far, I asked her to set aside 6 sites for us. Those sites are in the K row and they are sites 2 - 7. When you make your reservation, please let me know so I can add you to my list.

*Cancellation Policy: *Hickory Hollow has a rather liberal cancellation policy. When you make your reservation, you will need to pay a deposit equal to one night. If you cancel 48 hours prior to the check in date, you will only lose $5.00. The campground has already filled the front half with a group of 20+ for one of the nights, so if you think that you may want to join us, but are not totally sure, you may want to make your reservation to hold your spot and know that you will be able to get most of your money back if you are unable to join.

H2oSprayer - Site K-5
Mike - Site K-4
Horndog - Site H-11
Our4Fun - Site K-7
Manny&Mema - Site K-9


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Sorry about the confusion. My previoius thread should have been get together after the spring roll out rally. Chris I am sorry. I am trying to figure out the how to change the title


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

Chris

I'm pretty sure we'd be interested in going on the Spring Rally, was up to check the OB today...sucks when it's 65 in the middle of Nov and the OB is winterized!

Stan


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Count us in! We like Starved Rock!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We'll think about it. The bad thing is that the DW helps with the local Farmer's Market on Saturday mornings and they are starting earlier this coming year, so I don't know if she can get someone to cover for her or not. I'll keep an eye on this and we'll let you know.

And I agree that it sucks when it's 70 out and the OB is all shut up for the winter, but it's raining and cold now so I guess it's ok'


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

My work schedule for next year says I'm available. Count me as a definite maybe. Private is OK with me but my preference is the State Park.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I sure want to come, but I'm not sure on the dates just yet. I have to go to France in mid February. And then again later, and it may be in that mid-May time period. May, in Gosslies, France is pretty! But my Outback ain't there!







But that's the only place in the world that I can get on one of these machines. (I hate it when work gets in the way of camping!)

I'll let you know as soon as I know.

And it makes no difference to me on SP or private CG, but the CG would be easier to reserve. State Parks usually have only a few specific sites we can reserve and no nearby pavillions, etc.

Mike


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

School event came up. Sorry to say, I canot make it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you wont be able to make it Jim, maybe next year. Mike, I am envious....France twice in the same year? Although it's for work, I hope you will be able to find time to explore a bit. I have decided to hold the rally at Hickory Hollow Campground ( link ) in Utica. They are just a few miles from Starved Rock State Park and being a private campground, will be much easier for everyone to make their own reservations. Remembering back to the 2009 rally, it was a bit on the cool side. Hickory Hollow has a meeitng room that we would be able to use should the weather be cool again. At the moment, the office is closed and won't reopen until February 1st. When they office reopens on the 1st they will only have office hours on Monday's until it gets closer to the camping season. I plan to call them early on Feb 1st to have them set aside some sites for us and when I have been able to do that, I will let everyone know that it is time to make their reservations.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

hey all, at the firehouse today, trying to plan our camping trips. we are looking forward to seeing everyone this year.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

We are in Indiana, close enough to Starved Rock to come, but we have never been to a Rally. How does it work ? Do we just sign up and show up ? What happens, what goes on, etc, etc ? Will we be the only 'New Guys' if we come ?

Rich


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

im sure others will post, but i will give u my biased view. The first rally we did was with this group. They are a great bunch of people. Generally most arrive on Fri and sets up have dinner on your own and get together over a few beverages at a campfire. Sat we have done a bunch of things, including hiking geocaching and biking. I have a 4 y.o. soon to be 5. The other kids that i know of range from 5-10. Its generally very laid back and a great oppurtunity to meet some outbackers. We also do a potluck on Sat night.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Rich, glad to hear that you are thinking of making the trip over. Mike did a good job summarizing our past rallies. This is the area of our first rally and since we all had a great time enjoying Starved Rock State Park, we decided to head back. Other then planning on a pot luck type dinner on Saturday, the days will be open to enjoy the state park or any other activity that you may plan, with the evenings spent around the campfire with everyone. Should you have any specific questions fell free to ask in this thread or send me a PM.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The reservation period is now open. Please see the first post regarding reservation information.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

We're considering joining you. It's just over a 3.5 hour drive for us, but we may be so camping starved by then that we'll load up and go!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

That would be great, we would love to have u. btw how old are ur kids. We will have our 5 y.o. with us.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

socialstudiesmom said:


> We're considering joining you.


Hey Mary, it would be great to see you and your gang again; we met at the 2007 Michigan Summer rally at Kibby Creek. The Starved Rock area is truly beautiful. Plan to bring hiking boots and an empty storage card for your camera as the hiking trails in Starved Rock State Park are packed with wildlife. Coming from the east, you would be able to route yourself south of Chicago (for the most part), so traffic shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> We're considering joining you.


Hey Mary, it would be great to see you and your gang again; we met at the 2007 Michigan Summer rally at Kibby Creek. The Starved Rock area is truly beautiful. Plan to bring hiking boots and an empty storage card for your camera as the hiking trails in Starved Rock State Park are packed with wildlife. Coming from the east, you would be able to route yourself south of Chicago (for the most part), so traffic shouldn't be that bad.
[/quote]

It will be great to see you all again! Weren't you at the Ft. Custer Fall rally too? Randy helped quite a few people back up in the pouring down rain after dark at that one! Good memories - and can't wait for more with the Outbackers. Starved Rock sounds like a great place. Hope we can make it!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

mike said:


> That would be great, we would love to have u. btw how old are ur kids. We will have our 5 y.o. with us.


They'll be 13, 11, and 10. My daughter (11) loves playing with her younger cousins, so she'd be sure to keep your five year old busy!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

socialstudiesmom said:


> Weren't you at the Ft. Custer Fall rally too?


Yes, we were there also. I try to keep those wet memories suppressed! We were lucky to make it in before it started to rain.


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

We are planning on being there. I tried to call today for reservations, but no answer so I'll try again next Monday.

Me, DW, DS(16), DD(14), DS(9). It's highly possible we'll pick up a few friends for the weekend to.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

dgilmore12 said:


> We are planning on being there. It's highly possible we'll pick up a few friends for the weekend to.


Happy to hear that you are interested in joining the rally. Tell your friends that they are more then welcome to join in on the fun!! Less then three months....I can't wait!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, my return trip to Belgium is supposed to be the week of May 17, which will require me to fly on May 15. So unless the work plans change, I will not be able to make it this year.









My DW doesn't even like to drive my "tank" so I'm sure she won't hook up the Outback and drive there by herself.

We'll miss you guys. Have a brew around the fire for me! (or two, if you wish)

Mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> My DW doesn't even like to drive my "tank" so I'm sure she won't hook up the Outback and drive there by herself.


You'll just have to let your employer know that their schedule is just no good and they will have to wait a week for you!! Be sure to let your DW know that she is more then welcome to stop by on Saturday for hiking in Starved Rock and the traditional potluck dinner.

For everyone that is planning to attend, if you haven't made your reservations yet, the campground office will be open tomorrow and I'm not sure how much longer they will be holding our group sites.


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

I just made our reservation. We are on site K6.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Chris, booked today. We are in k4 she said u are in k5. She had to move us all over one site. Angelo has yet to book.

mike


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

dgilmore12 said:


> Chris, booked today.


Sounds good guys, I have updated the first post.


----------



## Horndog (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all, just learned about this site this past weekend and look forward to becoming a member. My family and I just purchased a new 312BH and are looking forward to some camping. My son and I are hunters so we do alot of cold weather camping and with the new trailer we are going to use it alot more (hopefully). I seen the rally information and was very interested. We live in IN and Hickory Hollow should be about a 2 hr drive for us. So I made reservations yesterday and reserved site H-11. The reason I chose this site is because i'm kind of partial to a camp with some trees for shade and it's close to K row. I'm looking forward to meeting some fellow Outbackers.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Horndog said:


> So I made reservations yesterday and reserved site H-11.


Happy to have your along, I've added you to the list on the first post. What are the ages of your children?


----------



## Horndog (Mar 7, 2010)

We have 2 boys ages 16 & 13. Both of them like to camp especially since the new camper will have a TV. Hoping warm weather comes soon as we are all suffering from cabin fever.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

I just booked ours yesterday . We are on site K-7. We will be their the 13th.-16th.
the weather is so nice now I can't wait!!! I think we need to get out before then...lol.







I know we are good for 1 or 2 trips before that.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Angelo let us know when and where. I will see if mary and I can come up on the 13th. I will let let u know. Mary can;t wait to see Chey.


----------



## Manny&Mema (Apr 2, 2010)

RWRiley said:


> We are in Indiana, close enough to Starved Rock to come, but we have never been to a Rally. How does it work ? Do we just sign up and show up ? What happens, what goes on, etc, etc ? Will we be the only 'New Guys' if we come ?
> 
> Rich


Hey Rich, Hope all is good. We're Manny&Mary and just bought our first TT a '07 28RSDS. We plan on showing up,so we'll be the other Newbies.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Manny & Mema, welcome to Outbackers.com and to the rally. Be sure to let us know what site you reserve so we can add you to the list. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## Manny&Mema (Apr 2, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Hey Manny & Mema, welcome to Outbackers.com and to the rally. Be sure to let us know what site you reserve so we can add you to the list. Let us know if you have any questions.


Thank you for the greeting.Hope all is well. We resereved K9 and are looking forward to a 
great camping season.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

manny and mena, do u have any kids, my five y.o. daughter always asks who is coming and looks forward to meeting new friends. She can't wait to get out camping. And welcome to outbackers


----------



## Manny&Mema (Apr 2, 2010)

mike said:


> manny and mena, do u have any kids, my five y.o. daughter always asks who is coming and looks forward to meeting new friends. She can't wait to get out camping. And welcome to outbackers


Hey Mike, Our 4 kids are twenty somethings but have a 8yr old grandaughter. And my youngest is dating a young man with a 3yr. old that my stop by.


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

We would be there but thats the weekend Ill be fishing in Illinois largest state park. You may have heard of it .....Wisconsin.
Ive been working on a big project at the hospital in Ottawa. I hope no outbackers have to see my handy work so stay safe at the rally. If anyone plans on fishing at starved rock that weekend the white bass should be on fire right at the wall by the dam. Let me know Ill try to put you on some fish.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Manny&Mema said:


> We are in Indiana, close enough to Starved Rock to come, but we have never been to a Rally. How does it work ? Do we just sign up and show up ? What happens, what goes on, etc, etc ? Will we be the only 'New Guys' if we come ?
> 
> Rich


Hey Rich, Hope all is good. We're Manny&Mary and just bought our first TT a '07 28RSDS. We plan on showing up,so we'll be the other Newbies.
[/quote]

We have been trying to talk our neighbor into trying camping. Her husband likes to camp, but she has sworn to NEVER go camping.

Well, we have talking her into giving it a try (if we camp close to home), but it is on the same weekend as the rally.

So - we won't be there. BUT - we might have a convert if she has a good time !!

Have a great time,

Rich


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

I hated to do it, but I had to cancel our reservation. My DS is going to prom which is on the 15th. We were really looking forward to finally making a rally, we'll have to try again another time.

I hope you all have a great time.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

dgilmore12 said:


> I hated to do it, but I had to cancel our reservation.


Sorry to hear that you wont be able to make it. Maybe next year


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

With less then two weeks to the rally, it's time to start talking food. I am thinking that around 6ish on Saturday would be a great time for a pot luck type dinner. So think of what you would like to bring and let me know so we can get a menu started.

*







Pot luck menu *








H2oSprayer - Brats, hot dogs & buns (and condiments) and a cake to celebrate the DS's 10th birthday


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, I took the tt in last week and talked to them today. They have yet to start working on it but still are projecting it to be ready on Fri. So everyone keep ur fingers crossed. We cant wait to see everyone!!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks to all for another great spring roll out rally. It was great to see old friends and make some new ones. We are looking forward to the next trip. A special thanks to Chris and Heather for making it a great rally.


----------

